# Favorite Cartoon Themes/Intros



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 7, 2019)

What's everyone's favorite cartoon Intro clips and Theme music? I'd have to go with the season 2 intro to Swat Kats myself.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 7, 2019)

The weekenders

Its so catchy


----------



## 1234554321 (Feb 7, 2019)

Are intros for ''fake cartoons'' legit? 'Cause this one is just too good to pass up


----------



## Pogo (Feb 7, 2019)

Speaking of fake cartoons





Not sure i have a favorite but
I really like this intro.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 11, 2019)

Apart from all the Disney ones Shane McNair mentioned, here are a few other ones I love:


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 11, 2019)

Shit, how could I forget this


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

Spiderman had a fantastic intro, it also gets bonus points for being written by the lead guitarist of Aerosmith


----------



## Keefur (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 11, 2019)

Ducktales 2017


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, Swat Kats, X-Men, Spiderman...  I feel silly.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2019)

Ok, so I liked Gundam Wing as a girl.  But you play this, I'm jumping on the couch in whatever condition and watching!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)

Nobody posted this one yet?


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

It would have to be either the original DuckTales theme song or the mask the animated series theme in season 1.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 15, 2019)

Also feel compelled to add these classics


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Also feel compelled to add these classics



Time =13 Seconds, this is how fetishes start.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 15, 2019)

This is how classics get started.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 15, 2019)

Tron: Uprising was another remarkable Disney animated series with amazing art style but they cancelled it before resolving the story (might have been too violent for Disney Kids).





Gravity Falls





Star Vs. The Forces of Evil is about to start its 4th and final season





*fixed the link to Tron


----------



## Bink (Feb 15, 2019)

Even after Netflix came out with the "skip intro" feature I still let this one play.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 15, 2019)

(even though the words are complete trash)


----------



## Keefur (Feb 15, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Also feel compelled to add these classics



Here is what we did with that song.  I wrote most of the lyrics and Rhubarb the Bear tweaked them and added the joke.  He also did the music and singing.  He's very talented and a good friend.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Here is what we did with that song.  I wrote most of the lyrics and Rhubarb the Bear tweaked them and added the joke.  He also did the music and singing.  He's very talented and a good friend.



10 outa 10!!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 15, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> Speaking of Warner Brothers cartoons...



Egad, can't believe I forgot P&tB!  I actually met Rob Paulsen and Maurice LaMarche in NYC at the Manhattan WB Studio Store and got their autographs back in 95 or 96.


Also I don't think Loonatics Unleashed was as bad as everyone says.  It probably looked better on paper.


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 15, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Also I don't think Loonatics Unleashed was as bad as everyone says.  It probably looked better on paper.



I agree. It's actually kind of a guilty pleasure. 

Here's another much derided cartoon which I really like, and has in my opinion one of the best intros ever!!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 15, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> Oh wow, that's so cool!
> 
> I think it'd be super awesome to meet Jim Cummings and get his autograph. That guy was the voice of my childhood.



Oh, definitely.  
It's actually kind of how I made my way here to FA.

Story time:
I had always been a big cartoon fan growing up and when Rob Paulsen started his Talkin' Toons podcast years ago, he invited people to submit questions that he would answer in upcoming episodes.  So I created a Twitter account just to submit a question.  I never really use my real ID online so I just made the account based on my favorite cartoon character.  (He did actually answer my question in an episode). I made a few in-character tweets after that but didn't plan on using the account any more.  

A few days later I got a notification that Joe Alaskey was following me and I'm pretty sure my heart stopped (Joe provided the voice of the character I picked for the account).  At that point I felt the need to be active again and it became a tribute account for the character, and then the show, and then animation in general.  Early followers were fans of the show and I'm guessing people thought it was a real account from the studio because I started getting follows from voice artists, animators and even producers.  It was amazing having little back-and-forths and trading jokes with the people that I consider childhood gods.  

But it's hard to come up with new material when the show's been off the air for 20+ years so I commissioned some character art and they were very popular.  That attracted artists, many of whom I noticed were furries.  At that point I knew the fandom was a thing, but was under the impression you had to have a suit or at least be an artist to be part of it and when I saw suits started at $1500, I didn't look into it further.  But I still loved seeing the fursona art and when I found out all I needed was to really appreciate antrhos, I wanted to create a new account that wasn't an established character.  I came up with Marius, commissioned more art until I got the design I liked and then officially joined the fandom by signing up here a few months ago.

I'm a furry and a cartoon nerd. Yay!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Love this show


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 23, 2019)

I have way too many. Thankfully most are posted here already.

Adding to that list is some of my favorites:

*Denver the Last Dinosaur, Garfield and Friends (Every season except the last), The Adventures of Teddy Ruxpin, Alvin and the Chipmunks, Freakazoid, Heathcliff, Captain Planet, Cow and Chicken, Bleach (All seasons), *and *Inuyasha (All seasons).
*
Also included are the majority already listed here above my post. =D* 
*
I know I forgot a lot but this will do for meow now.​


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 25, 2019)

Pitt and Kantrop!







The same studio made this:


----------



## AppleButt (Feb 25, 2019)

The Angry Beavers!


----------



## Vanilla Vixen (Mar 2, 2019)

mine has to be code lyoko theme, it's so catchy and it's still one of my favorite cartoons!


----------



## Bink (Mar 2, 2019)

Vanilla Vixen said:


> mine has to be code lyoko theme, it's so catchy and it's still one of my favorite cartoons!


OMG I completely forgot about this show. I loved it when I was a kid! And I have to agree, that theme _was... is _catchy.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Vanilla Vixen said:


> mine has to be code lyoko theme, it's so catchy and it's still one of my favorite cartoons!


Omg this song is now implanted in my head and probably will be here for the whole week now. Idk if it's good or bad but thanks XD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 13, 2019)

I didn't even watch this show but for one episode.....




I just realized how much this show has in common with with Squirrel and Hedgehog....though with much less gruesome violence.





Though if anime counts, my pick would be;




and


----------



## modfox (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 17, 2019)

Smeshariki (or in the English version of Kikoriki), you most likely did not even hear about him, but almost all my childhood passed with him. Well, with the Pink Panther of course


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 17, 2019)

I want to thank Tiktok for reminding me of this:





Used to watch it when I was younger, it was pretty good.

And as I got older, I saw the newer and liked it just as much.
It really does a good job introducing the characters in just the theme, plus I liked the show's darker theme.
I've been watching it recently just like how I've been watching older cartoons of which I grew up with as a teen.





"Here kids my age are into traps!"

Speaking of "older" cartoons...
Completed watching all of the episodes recently. Man, I remember staying up late at midnight watching this when I was a teen... It's a shame the "modern" version is complete garbage, I didn't spend a few minutes watching the movie online.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 13, 2019)

Cant forget this one.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 13, 2019)

Super energetic, and bubbly!
( And the cape flip at the end.........WOW! )






This one is taller with more visuals!






Gummi Bears!

This is the full version, but all it adds is a long instrumental section, a couple extra lines, and a

slower repeat of the first verse!

So, better to stick to the tv version with the cool sound effects!

The extra lines are kinda cheesy and unnecessary anyway!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 13, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Super energetic, and bubbly!
> ( And the cape flip at the end.........WOW! )


Sunni, cubby, Princess Calla, Grammi... No problems.  Even remember there Bing a hat to let you change appearance to the person you named.  Also, one of only three shows a girl like me saw a woman or girl not the damsel in constant distress with She-Ra and Thundercats being the other two.  Also, when, like 7 year old me knew she wanted to be a Gummi.  So, furry.  and transform.  and Sunni was hot in boots, so also maybe the beginning of gay before I understood gay.  good times.

Punky Brewster, Rainbow Brite, and for girl's don't count - they were simply marketing.  Ah, the 80s.

Thank you for posting it!


----------



## zeroPony (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh my gosh, so many cartoons, so many memories!
Here's my favorite which isn't listed above


----------



## cerulean_blues (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't find a vid of it, but Batman: the Animated Series has a great one. Also, how has Cowboy Bebop not made it on this list yet?




More modern, Mob Psycho 1oo has a fantastic first season op


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 13, 2019)

cerulean_blues said:


> I can't find a vid of it, but Batman: the Animated Series has a great one.[/MEDIA]


It was a truncation of the Batman Suite by Danny Elfman form the 1989 Batman movie.




Here is the syndication





I may be gay, but I'd do that Batman because, you know, he's Batman.
Get it?  because that's where the meme came from?


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 13, 2019)

Do non furry anime count?

I could go on a drunk Cyan-O rambling but I'll keep it simple.

Shiki is one of the best horror anime out there and I highly recommend it 

it's opening is perfect.

[




If it don't count than gargoyles......

Gargoyles count as furry right?

[




also, why is everything I type underlined?


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 15, 2019)

I loved The Silver Brumby... I had a horse-sona once (a black mare with a white mane and tail and a fiery personality.) I shipped her with Arrow because I thought that if he had a lady friend to make a stallion of him, he wouldn't be such an annoying loser.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 24, 2019)

The Weekenders!

It was mentioned, but not linked!

Sung by Wayne Brady!!!






Chip 'N Dale Rescue Rangers!

The full version, saxophone solo included!


----------



## RevBluMoonBear (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## David Drake (Oct 26, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Also feel compelled to add these classics



You forgot one:


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 26, 2019)

@David Drake ...Freakazoid's uniform looks awfully similar to the Incredibles'.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @David Drake ...Freakazoid's uniform looks awfully similar to the Incredibles'.



And he predates them by a good decade. Funny that.

(I do like The Incredibles as well and it's a pretty basic design, but still).


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 26, 2019)

David Drake said:


> You forgot one:



Definitely underrated.  Paul Rugg was talking about bringing it back.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 5, 2019)

Anyone get to watch this in school!?






The Magic School Bus!

Sung by Little Richard!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

me!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 24, 2020)

It's not a intro, it's an outro...  but Super Mario Bros Super Show. 

DO THE MARIO!


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2020)

If the Ed edd n Eddy theme or SpongeBob theme plays, I don't care what I'm doing, I'm sitting down and watching


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 24, 2021)

Necro thread, ho!


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 25, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Super energetic, and bubbly!
> ( And the cape flip at the end.........WOW! )
> 
> 
> ...


 I am so glad someone already posted this one, it was such a fun, exciting opening to the show.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

it's terrible but awesome




kind of wish they could make this cover of the theme longer and play with it a bit


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

Adult cartoons count right


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Adult cartoons count right


Finally...


----------



## sushy (Sep 27, 2021)

This is the best opening! (sound quality of this clip is not that great though)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Sep 27, 2021)

Beast Wars


----------

